# cutting a 125 acrylic???



## kevinmjones1978 (Aug 22, 2010)

can you and is it feasable to cut an acrylic tank and reseal it??? i dont want water all over my floor...does anyone have any ideas???


----------



## kitten_penang (Mar 26, 2008)

ask bearwithfish.he's good at the DIY stuff


----------



## bearwithfish (Sep 29, 2009)

LOL thank you for the vote of confidance ... i must ask a few things first .. why do you want to cut it and in what way? are you looking to fix a corner? are you looking to make the tank shallow? a few more details and perhaps we can brain storm..... 
honestly if its to fix something there may be a better way


----------



## kevinmjones1978 (Aug 22, 2010)

*the problem*

the tank is 6 feet long, and it to big for the only place i can put it.. my question i guess is, can i cut about 6 inches from the tanks length.? i mean i cant really see it beig that much of a problem, except that is the acrylic glue, where do you get it? would cutting the acrylic with a angle grinder and a really thin blade work..? of course a metal straight edge would be clamped on..and then fitting a piece back on the end, but put back between the front and the back...and if it was a good fit...do you think there would be some structral weekness...? i dont know there isn't any glass places here that want that responsibilty....


----------



## Mettalikatt (Jul 26, 2010)

cutting it will be no problem at all, resealing it is where you'll need some guidance. all you'll need to cut it is a circular saw with an acrylic blade and a guide rail.


----------



## bearwithfish (Sep 29, 2009)

ok we come into a few different issues here and they are upto you if you take the risks involved... a normal circular saw with a straight edge guide would do the trick then comes the reattachment of the end piece ....

i would only attempt it with a product called weld on ... or a really good epoxy such as lock tight (both are aquarium safe).. 
now we have to look at the integrity of the wall once repaired... i am making an assumption here that there is a rim of some sort involved and once you cut the tank itself you have a rim that is to big... 
one option is to use Euro riming (Google it to see what i mean) another option (less trustworthy in my oppinion) is to cut down the rim and put it back on backwards using the weld on product to secure it that way you have more surface bonded away from the new seal. 
the last (and most dangerous option) is to run it rim less which will most likely bow and break the tank of that size..... 
another would be to build a wood frame around the top and bottom but there are always some risks involved such as measurements and fasteners..

in short we it me (and its not) i would recommend making more room or getting another tank....


----------



## Mettalikatt (Jul 26, 2010)

yeah, Ideally I'd just sell that bad boy and buy a shorter one with some cash left over.


----------



## bearwithfish (Sep 29, 2009)

i would not give up so easily ...there may be a way to move things around to make it fit or perhaps my caution button has been pushed a little harder than normal (i had a project go horribly wrong over the last 24 hours and can not find the cause... oh well all part of learning)


----------



## onefish2fish (Jul 22, 2008)

i was going to say just move something else around the house to where this tank was going to go and put the tank there.


----------



## aunt kymmie (Jun 2, 2008)

onefish2fish said:


> i was going to say just move something else around the house to where this tank was going to go and put the tank there.


Ditto, or you can just do what I did. Bust out a wall. It helps to have your very own special talented DIY guy around. I'm very lucky that way!


----------



## kevinmjones1978 (Aug 22, 2010)

*thanks*

yeah selling it might be easier....the work if the project doesn't bother me, as i am a contractor....but i just didn't know how the epoxy or glue would hold after reassembly...and the tank doesn't have a rim or anything...it's just an acrylic rectangle...


----------



## bearwithfish (Sep 29, 2009)

all cast? or pieced together? if its not cast the weld on or poxy will work.....


----------



## onefish2fish (Jul 22, 2008)

id hate to see you do all this, then fill it, stock it and that side gives out. what you want to do can be done, but i personally would not risk it failing to ruin my tank, livestock and home. just my opinion ofcourse. i also still suggest moving something else for the tank to fit to where you were going to put the tank in the first place. there arnt any spare bookshelves in the house? :wink:


----------



## kevinmjones1978 (Aug 22, 2010)

*the tank*

here it is...i wanted to move my mixed mumba into the 125 from my 55...but the length of the tank......


----------



## onefish2fish (Jul 22, 2008)

this may work well since it has the frame on the top. if you do go through with it, please take pictures along the way.


----------



## bearwithfish (Sep 29, 2009)

just out of morbid curiosity did you pick this up in western MA??? i saw some one selling two of them at a recent yard sale and almost got one!!!!!!!!

yeah i agree it looks good for cutting


----------



## kevinmjones1978 (Aug 22, 2010)

*the tank*

thank you all for the good advice....so here is my plan...i am thinking, if i cannot trade the tank then i will as a last resort cut and reseal the tank....your 180 gallon build was great. i have all those tools, and it looks pretty straight forward.....but the practice is what counts...i will be practicing alot before i would cut and weld the tank back together...so i will just sit and wait...i put the 125 on craigs list...hope fully someone with a 100 or 90 will trade...if not i will post pics on the whole build....because i need a canopy and a stand, and the thoughts if making a wet/dry sump for this project...angain thanks to all for the advice and i will keep you all posted..


----------



## kevinmjones1978 (Aug 22, 2010)

*the tank*

and sorry bearwithfish i got that tank from a buddies girl friend.....she said it was taking too much room in there house. it was a saltwater tank and they moved to town, and had no room in their new house...so he got a 90 and the 125 sat up stairs empty for 2 1/2 years....thank you....but yeah this all happened in michigan...


----------



## bearwithfish (Sep 29, 2009)

oh ok i was just asking because i almost bought them and thought it was a bit odd to see one a week or two later LOL,....any how i hope it all goes well and look forward to seeing a build thread on what ever you decide....


----------

